# Paint creek lake



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Crappie are biting in lake. Found them deep and shallow, caught them on tubes and tails all colors as long as they were black and chart.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Nice catch!! Been wanting to get get some and have a little fish fry


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job glasseye glad to see the fall bite start.not been to paint creek to fish since you put me on the rocket bobber.lol


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

Glasseye can you get a boat in paint creek or to low thanks


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

jim8861 said:


> Good job glasseye glad to see the fall bite start.not been to paint creek to fish since you put me on the rocket bobber.lol



Funny you should mention those bobbers I was showing a fellow them this morning, two windy but he had quite a few fish in his bucket for the short time he was there, we had a nice visit and when I mentioned the OGF forum he said he comes here quite often but I did not catch his username. I fished till one pm and kept 14 today. Had a lot of keepers over nine inches but unless it's deep hooked I don't keep any under ten inches, they make for nice fillets


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

No picture today but caught crappie all day in the lake. Got there at 8 am left at 3 pm. Kept 20 but had well over 50-60 that were 9" . I just wanted 20 and they were all 11"-12" . Last
week was catching them deep and today nothing over 5' deep, crazy . Last week all were on black and chart. This week white or BG shad , albino color. They absolutely killed that bait all day.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I gotta make it a priority to check this lake out next year.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Only time I crappie fish it is in winter. Crazy I know just one of those things I enjoy ,is going there in cold weather chasing crappie. I will usually fish for the eyes a couple hours before daylight the take off for paint creek.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Caught crappie off and on again all day today. Had a bonus show this afternoon, got to watch a real nice buck chase three doe around for about an hour.


----------



## nick.mitchell1984 (Mar 13, 2012)

looking good. I think the best time to crappie fish is in the winter. By the looks of the bank I think you might be at the lil honey hole i goto every year : )


----------



## nick.mitchell1984 (Mar 13, 2012)

Going out to paint creek tomorrow morning. If i do any good ill post a few pics on here.Wish me luck yall.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

nick.mitchell1984 said:


> Going out to paint creek tomorrow morning. If i do any good ill post a few pics on here.Wish me luck yall.



Cool thanks and good luck!! U fishing the dam or the lake?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

12/06 , Saturday was last time I fished it, RAIN, poured the whole time I was there. Crappie were biting although the wind made it tough. I fished a couple hours caught maybe 8-9 good keepers. Didn't take any home that day. Best day I've had in couple weeks was at Rocky Fork two weeks ago, deep water behind dam was catching them in all depths on the BG monkey milk and blue grass colors.


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

glasseyes said:


> 12/06 , Saturday was last time I fished it, RAIN, poured the whole time I was there. Crappie were biting although the wind made it tough. I fished a couple hours caught maybe 8-9 good keepers. Didn't take any home that day. Best day I've had in couple weeks was at Rocky Fork two weeks ago, deep water behind dam was catching them in all depths on the BG monkey milk and blue grass colors.


i assume you were fishing from shore at paint creek, correct?


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

decided to run up for the evening bite


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Fished paint creek most of day today. Seen one boat they stopped and fished near me and I think they picked up a few before moving on. The water looked great with a little color. I caught crappie from the time I got there, 9 am, and they were still biting when I left at 3 pm.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

That's an awesome picture.


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

glasseyes said:


> Fished paint creek most of day today. Seen one boat they stopped and fished near me and I think they picked up a few before moving on. The water looked great with a little color. I caught crappie from the time I got there, 9 am, and they were still biting when I left at 3 pm.


Wish i woulda been where you were. i fished from 1 until dark behind the dam. Didn't even get a bite.


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

That really is a cool pic!!!! Wonder if a man can put a bass boat in at the dam ramp?? I don't mind pulling the boat up on the ramp I have a keel guard.??


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

There are people still putting their boats in at that ramp, I haven't seen it but the boats are still on the lake


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

TPfisher said:


> Wish i woulda been where you were. i fished from 1 until dark behind the dam. Didn't even get a bite.



When the sun came up seemed like fish moved to shallow water, I was catching them all with bobber and tube at four feet deep


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

glasseyes said:


> When the sun came up seemed like fish moved to shallow water, I was catching them all with bobber and tube at four feet deep


Were you you fishing the main lake?


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes fishing in a large cove off main lake


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

Glass eyes...... I went out today (in 20ft bass boat, yes u can put in but make sure your trimmed up when pulling away from ramp) and caught 1 crappie all day...... Talked to some bank fisherman that said they flat spanked them yesterday but they hadn't caught any at all today............ They said water was muddy yesterday.... Mud plus high sunny sky equals good bite shallow (warms up shallow water)!!!!!! Lol...... Today water was crystal clear, ice from one side of lake to the other as you looked across from camp ground...... No worries, I busted through it!!!!!! Better luck next time I hope.... Some times you win..... Sometimes you lose.. Lol


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

catcrazed said:


> Glass eyes...... I went out today (in 20ft bass boat, yes u can put in but make sure your trimmed up when pulling away from ramp) and caught 1 crappie all day...... Talked to some bank fisherman that said they flat spanked them yesterday but they hadn't caught any at all today............ They said water was muddy yesterday.... Mud plus high sunny sky equals good bite shallow (warms up shallow water)!!!!!! Lol...... Today water was crystal clear, ice from one side of lake to the other as you looked across from camp ground...... No worries, I busted through it!!!!!! Better luck next time I hope.... Some times you win..... Sometimes you lose.. Lol



Were you wearing a red coat , if so that was me at far end of cove about 1 pm . You came back with trolling motor didn't fish then started gas motor and left. I had a dozen on Steiner 10"-11" long. I caught them most of morning then bite slowed around noon .


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

glasseyes said:


> Were you wearing a red coat , if so that was me at far end of cove about 1 pm . You came back with trolling motor didn't fish then started gas motor and left. I had a dozen on Steiner 10"-11" long. I caught them most of morning then bite slowed around noon .


Yessir that was me...... Nice to meet ya!!!! LOL Yeah I saw you get one you threw back. was the water that much dirtier yesterday like the others said????? Im really kicking myself in the arse for not going to the river yesterday and fishing some of the muddy creeks. Just wondering if the shallow creeks would have been on fire off the ohio since yesterday was on at pc..... ?? By the way, that ice surprised the hell out of me running up on it at 65mph...... My home lake is eastfork and the water temps there are waaaaaaaaaaay warmer than pc h20 temp is. cant believe it, h20 temp was 37 degrees on both my graphs. East fork is still right around 44....... Now I did notice that the water by the ramp was still dirty and was 40 degrees today. Maybe I should have stuck around that area. wish I would have chatted with ya!


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes the water had a lot more color yesterday and the bite was better. I still caught quite a few today but had to work harder for them


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

glasseyes said:


> Yes the water had a lot more color yesterday and the bite was better. I still caught quite a few today but had to work harder for them


I may drive back up tomorrow morning since it's my only day off until the weds after next. Sounds like it's better to get there early. Also, I can see how my previous replies in this thread could have come off as if I was trying to like get you to tell me exactly where you were fishing. That is not my intention, but I've literally never fished in the actual lake, just behind the dam. Thank you for the advice you gave.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

No problem quite a few boats make their way to that area. It is no secret


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

glasseyes said:


> No problem quite a few boats make their way to that area.
> 
> I'm not sure what area you're talking about


----------

